# He won't stop meeting women online....



## txmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all - just recently found this site. 

I have been married almost 14 years, and for the majority of that time, my husband has continually met women online for cybersex. I can't tell you how many times I've cried, begged, pleaded with him to stop. He always says he will...but it's only a matter of time before I run across evidence. (btw - I don't intentionally spy on him) 

A couple of nights ago, I ran across e-mails. They were old...since before the last time he told me he would stop, so I didn't think too much about it. The problem was that while my husband's e-mail was logged in, one of those women IMed him. Apparently he has been talking to her for months, and having an emotional affair as well as cybersex. Also, they had planned to meet up last summer but apparently it didn't happen. The woman attacked me and told me that if I weren't a refridgerator in bed he wouldn't need to go to her. I was devastated.

My delimma is that I love my husband and I want to believe him when he tells me that he will stop, but I can't go on like this. I've asked him to move out, and he is begging me to let him stay. I can't deal with the hurt anymore, and I would really appreciate some advice. He hasn't been posting ads on places like craigslist and such since he told me he would stop 6 months ago, yet he has been carrying on this emotional affair. Help!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry, but I don't think you can trust him anymore. You've asked him before to stop, he hasn't. He doesn't respect you. Guys will say anything to get some. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are so blinded by the love you have for this jerk off (literally) try removing the Internet from your home and after keep close tabs on his cell phone. Sounds like he'll never change, separation might have to be an option


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

MrP.Bodybig said:


> If you are so blinded by the love you have for this jerk off (literally) try removing the Internet from your home and after keep close tabs on his cell phone. Sounds like he'll never change, separation might have to be an option


Yep, my thoughts exactly. I kept my laptop at the office for many reasons, but this was a big one, and he was caught surfing the internet on his phone at 3 am, and replying to personal ads from his phone!


----------



## txmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. My head knows ya'll are right. My family agrees too. It's just that we have such a great life together outside of those issues. We also have three great kids. He has offered to even let me "monitor" everything...but I know he's not stupid and can easily open extra e-mail accounts, etc. Besides that, I don't want to live constantly having to monitor him. My heart just hurts so much right now. He found an apartment this afternoon and should be moving out on Monday.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe he's a good dad and hopefully he will watch after his children and you financially. It seems he may have a problem and quite frankly, he is an adult and he should care about you enough to not disrespect in that way. If he's unhappy in the bedroom, just tell you, if you don't meet his expectations, then he should man up and leave.... Don't screw around behind your back! Sorry that you are going through this, but let him move and see where it goes from there. There are plenty of women out there who will meet his expectations for a moment. So be it. He married you and thought of you enough to have 3 children with and then decided you weren't what he really wanted. That's manly!


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

There are programs you can buy called, key stroke recorders. they copy everything that is typed and takes a snap shot of the screen every time the mouse is clicked. They are hidden programs so only the person who installed it can open it. With the press of a secret sequence of keys. I used it, blew up in my face. But sounds like you really need it


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

He doesn't love you. You are convenient.

You deserve better than that. 

If you MUST keep him, tell him that he will have to take a polygraph exam every 3 months. Or he can leave.


----------

